# This Resi Service was installed with no main



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

http://s345.photobucket.com/user/alepire/media/20161017_142130_zpsmgqwfpaw.jpg.html


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Only in older houses in which they originally only had 6 or less breakers.

You sure that the panel wasn't a splitbus panel (which could look like an MLO)?

Instead of installing the meter/main and reconfiguring all that outside stuff, why not just install a main breaker in the existing panel?


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

I included a picture of the panel in photobucket if you click the arrows to scroll to it. It looks like an MLO to me, but it is chocker block full of wires and breakers. I forgot to mention that the panel is a good 30' away from the meter so installing the main in the panel isn't the correct solution. I'm not familiar with splitbus panels. Do those not need a main?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A splitbus panel has 6 breakers at the top of it, usually 2 pole. 4 or 5 of those breakers are used for large loads like electric heat, range, dryer, water heater, and then the 6th breaker powers the bottom half of the panel which is where you power your normal branch circuits from. Since flipping those 6 top breakers will shutdown the power to the whole house, it is code compliant to have have a single main. 

The panel in your installation is not splitbus, it's an MLO. 

Since it's so far from the service entrance, you did the right thing putting the main outside.

On a different note, the picture of that panel shows why I don't like any panel with more than 40 circuits, it just gets too jammed with wires.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Since it's so far from the service entrance, you did the right thing putting the main outside.


Yes. It's now 100% safer.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you check and see if you could just get a main breaker for that one? It doesn't look ancient. We have inspectors around here that would make you repull the range and dryer circuit if they were not 4 wire already. The exception for the 3 wire circuits only allow them to be terminated in the service equipment IIRC.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Here you go visuals:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Yes. It's now 100% safer.


You subscribe to 'byte' 2017 I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> Did you check and see if you could just get a main breaker for that one? It doesn't look ancient. We have inspectors around here that would make you repull the range and dryer circuit if they were not 4 wire already. The exception for the 3 wire circuits only allow them to be terminated in the service equipment IIRC.


He mentioned earlier that the panel is 30' away from the service entrance so installing a main won't help.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It isn't the prettiest service in the world but it looks like you did the right thing.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

HackWork said:


> He mentioned earlier that the panel is 30' away from the service entrance so installing a main won't help.


ahh, devils in the details.


----------

